# Help!! My Gilts Appear to Have Dandruff -- Why??



## MikahMom (Mar 6, 2011)

My two Yorkshire gilts appear to have developed dandruff :/   Their skin is dry and flaky -- Blanche would have had me scratch her all day if I didn't have so many other things to do! lol    They do have a couple of small mud holes, so does anybody have any idea why they would develop flaky skin and what can I do about it? 

MikahMom


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you sure it's not lice?


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd doubt that it's lice, but it could be mange.  Actually, many hogs get flaky when they are out in the sun and wind.


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I'd doubt that it's lice, but it could be mange.  Actually, many hogs get flaky when they are out in the sun and wind.


The first indication in animals that people typically notice of lice is "dandruff"

Either way, lice or mites, treatment for both is essentially the same.


----------

